

How to archive and delete all your Facebook messages - kolistivra
http://cihatimamoglu.blogspot.com/

======
forgingahead
One thing to note is that deletion of a message on your end does NOT remove it
from the person you sent it too. I have a second test account I attempted this
with and the received messages were still accessible by the recipient, even if
they were gone from the senders.

~~~
nwh
This is correct.

They are also certainly not deleted from your record either. I have requested
a copy of my data from Facebook, and it contained messages that both parties
have been deleted. That's to be expected though.

~~~
spullara
This happens to be the opposite of the way Twitter direct messages work
though.

------
Osmium
Any idea how to do this with your photos/wall posts too? I'd love e.g. a IFTTT
action or a script that once a month would archive and delete anything on my
Facebook that's older than, say, a year.

~~~
arindone
this sort of goes against one of the philosophies/purposes of 'timeline,'
namely a journal of your life along with all the related connections you may
have made. you may be able to hack something, but is the gain/ROI really worth
it?

~~~
sut101
Considering Facebook has been around for quite a few years now, I don't think
it's that rare for people to look at what they posted five years ago and
decide they'd rather keep that in the past. Especially since they had no idea
at the time that timeline was going to happen.

------
chucknthem
Gotta say, it really bugs me to know that people would willingly download a
script they don't understand and run it against their private data.

Sure the javascript is open source, but how many people will actually read and
understand it before running it?

Not saying that this specific script or post has any nefarious intent, but
it's obvious how easy it would be to trick a bunch of otherwise intelligent
people to give away access to their facebook account by posting something that
claims to protect privacy.

~~~
nwh
Same goes for a lot of things really.

Cydia, most linux repositories, any browser extension you find. Most of the
time you are just hoping that the author wasn't malicious, and that somebody
else has audited the code before you ran it.

------
gulbrandr
You can use <http://jsbeautifier.org/> to read the script.

------
nroman
Alternate title: How to self-XSS your Facebook account.

